# Buying an airboat...HELP!!!



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

I am looking into purchasing my first airboat after this duck season is over and I want to get some input. First off I am looking at an 18x8 Trailboss aluminum hull. I have pretty much decided that I will go with mild steel rigging and cage and I will just have it sprayed with spray in bedliner. The thing that is weighing on my mind is whether I should go with a small block or big block (350 or 454), and should I go with direct drive or use a reduction unit. Any other pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know a thing about them. I haven't even been on an airboat.

The only reason I replied was to let you know of an airboat builder over in Orange. They are on the North feeder road of I-10 a couple of miles before the LA border. You may want to stop by there or call them to get their opinion on your questions. I want to say the name of the company is American Airboats, but I might be wrong.

Tim


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

No Tim, you are right it is American Airboats. I have stopped in there a couple of times but the guy is about $1000 more than Marshlands. Thanks for the info though.

Brad


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

A couple of my friends run them. I'm no expert, but one runs a 350 small block. I know he had to put a drive reduction and got a prop with more blades so he could jump up on land. The other boat is a Diamond Back and he runs a big block. The big block goes anywhere he wants.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

A 350 is not enough for that size boat go with a 454 or 502 and go with a stainless rigging.


----------



## roach (Sep 30, 2005)

go w/big block (get about 1 mile per gallon if lucky)


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Reduction gear is the only way to go You can't have much more fun on the water than in an airboat.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

GDO,

Please PM if you need more information. 

Capt. Chris


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Dang Capt. That's a bunch of people + a dog in that boat. How long is that rig and where do you keep all those lifevests? LOL


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Majek follow boat.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

I run a 99 14" Airgator w/ a 350 wish I had a big block can run all but dry sand. Shop around I got my boat off of www.airboattrader.com drove all the way to Iowa to get it.



If you are going to run the coast only use stainless rigging.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

14' boat 14" would be a little small.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

My neighbor has a big ol' air boat for sale. It's at least 18' ft and has a 455 buick on it. PM me your number if you're interested and I'll take it over to him. He's been trying to sell it for a while....so you maybe you can make a deal.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

This is what a Direct Drive 454 set up to turn 2900rpm WOT with a 5 blade Warp drive prop will do.
It will not run dry ground, oysters real well,or hard sand. It does move the beef though. 
If I were to build a new(er) set up. 454, 2.68 reduction, 3 blade Sensinich super wide on a 16-18 foot boat. Swing the most prop you can, and keep your engine rpms down... Make a poweful quieter boat.

Things to remember, they dont like deep water. they will sink real fast. They can be loud. Get use to Torque Roll. Insurance runs any where from 1200- 2000 a year and not many companies carry them.

But above all- they are the most fun boats you will ever own. 
Good luck and operate responsibly


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang it...Ya'all have a LOAD in that Boat..
Oxx..


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

course ifyou need something to go under low bridges and thatcool harley rumble...


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Faucheux Bros. Airboats*

Call Shawn Faucheux. They are in Baldwin Louisiana. They have been building Airboats for over 30 years. He said he had an excellent deal on a boat with an Aircraft engine on it ready to go. He can build you anything though.

(337)-923-7341


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Go with atleast a 454 if your gonna rig an 18' boat. Definetly go with a reduction unit, gear or belt drivcn (gear being the preference), and if you really want a nice boat go with the twin rotating props (12 blades total).


----------



## txflatsman (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey GDO, I've owned three and ran six for the State, go with stainless or aluminum, steel will rust from the inside, condensation, have all the rigging stainless, costs 30% more but worth it. Go 454 or 502 with gear reduction, warp drive prop or other composite. DO NOT DEAL WITH AMERICAN, go Marshland or ship one over from Fla. If you build stuff, ship a kit over from Fla. and put it together. We have 16's with the state that are riveted aircraft aluminum that will do 60 mph on the pavement!

And definitely get a polymer bottom!!! Terry


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

When I had my Diamondback up until last year I used Merkel Insurance or something like that and it was only 600. There is an airboating forum that I can't remember the site that everyone was using these people and paying that give or take a little. Just thougth I would drop a little hint.



Hogheaven said:


> This is what a Direct Drive 454 set up to turn 2900rpm WOT with a 5 blade Warp drive prop will do.
> It will not run dry ground, oysters real well,or hard sand. It does move the beef though.
> If I were to build a new(er) set up. 454, 2.68 reduction, 3 blade Sensinich super wide on a 16-18 foot boat. Swing the most prop you can, and keep your engine rpms down... Make a poweful quieter boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

www.southernairboat.com


----------



## Boone23 (Nov 13, 2005)

I run the exact boat you are looking for 18x8 Trailboss with 454. I love the boat, smooth ride and will do anything I need it to. My brother is selling a 16x8 diamond back with a 454, all stainless, polymer bottom, 3 blade composite, very strong boat. PM me if you are interested, or if you would like to take a look at my boat. I don't plan on selling mine though.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

I would for sure go with the big block engine with reduction drive. Also a multiblade composite prop. And the stainless rigging is a good choice as well. You'll spend the same money on bedliner if you try to spray the steel frame because there is a lot of waste when trying to spray sll the small tubing.

American airboats in Orange are great folks and can be very hepfull. They might be more expensive as mentioned above but they build a good boat and believe in doing quality work. They have been very helpfull when replacing the polymer on my boat.


----------



## boatdriver (Feb 28, 2006)

*Airboats..............*

Don't know where you live or how often you travel to LA, but we have 5 Robicheaux boats for work. All with 454's (427 hp). 3 of them are 16x7.5. The two we run in the SW part of the state are 15x7. The 15 footers are very agile with the 454. Cruising speed in a canal is around 30 mph and 3900 rpm's. The 16 footers are very stable but have a lot more weight to push around. The 454 doesn't push it over marsh like our 15 footers. It is very hard to get our 15 ft. stuck unless you are in muck or certain vegetation. You will find these out as you operate more where you can and can't go. Guess what I am trying to say is you may want to even look at a 502 for an 18 foot boat if you will be on land a lot. That is a whole lot of weight. If you staying water, you should be ok. All of our boats are reduction belt drive. Be prepared to spend some money for spare parts. Parts for these boats are expensive. Email if you have any other questions.

Our boats ran us about 35,000 a peice. Mark's Airboats 337.828.0404 Good luck and don't sink 'em.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i had a 15 ft with a 350 + gear reduction loved it an 18 fter i would look at the biggest engine you can get + a gear , as that is a lot of boat thta will sink in a heart beat good luck 
i like marshland


----------



## majek23 (May 28, 2004)

*BoatDriver said it right...*

You had better have some spare change! It's always something and stay up on your maintenance and take care of your prop (and spare props)! Go Big block - mucho H.P.

I would recommend a full transom boat if you do any deep water!
They are a lot of fun but you need to respect em!

I would definetly go out with someone that has run them a while - mud's one thing sand another!

You will have some fun!

Be safe!
majek23


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

*American airboats*

I would stay away from american airboats I know alot of people that have had problems with the motors they build great hulls just have heard of alot of problems with the motors. Know alot of people that have dealt with marshland with no problems.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

*bigger is better*

no steel, stainless only. big block for sure. Chris has good info, he and his guides have several boats. I run a small panther myself and would not waste my time with a small engine on a steel frame. PM Chris because he has nothing but time on his hands.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

marshlands built us a boat and is was 16x8 with 3 foot grass rake and a 502 pushin 502 and we loaded it with 8 ppl 2 dogs and 4 decoy bags


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

marshman81 said:


> marshlands built us a boat and is was 16x8 with 3 foot grass rake and a 502 pushin 502 and we loaded it with 8 ppl 2 dogs and 4 decoy bags


What kind of prop and gearing did it have? How was it's performance, dry ground, mud etc.? Did it have polymer bottom? What was the price? You can PM that if you'd like.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Theres 2 on e bay right now..$2500 & $3500
Oxx..


----------

